# So sad: Two USC grad students shot dead



## tigeri (Apr 11, 2012)

This is so sad. Two engineering students from China were shot dead early this morning about one mile from USC at their house. 

If you've read the book "Film School" by Steve Bowman he talks about security/safety @USC

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_n...ar-on-la-street?lite


----------

